# problem mit jdbc treiber



## 223 (19. Jul 2004)

hi!

ich habe nen win2000 sp4 server mit mssql 2000! ich möchte zu meiner db connecten!
ich habe bereits den jdbc treiber installiert, und auch der code stimmt meiner meinung nach!

jdbc treiber:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-f8e1-4bd6-947c-0fc5bf05bf71&DisplayLang=de

code:

```
package mssql;

public class Connect {
	private java.sql.Connection con = null;

	private final String url = "jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://";

	private final String serverName = "ip des servers";

	private final String portNumber = "1433";

	private final String databaseName = "dbname";

	private final String userName = "user";

	private final String password = "passwd";

	// Informs the driver to use server a side-cursor,
	// which permits more than one active statement
	// on a connection.
	private final String selectMethod = "cursor";

	// Constructor
	public Connect() {
	}

	private String getConnectionUrl() {
		return url + serverName + ":" + portNumber + ";databaseName="
				+ databaseName + ";selectMethod=" + selectMethod + ";";
	}

	private java.sql.Connection getConnection() {
		try {
			Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
			con = java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(getConnectionUrl(),
					userName, password);
			if (con != null)
				System.out.println("Connection Successful!");
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
			System.out.println("Error Trace in getConnection() : "
					+ e.getMessage());
		}
		return con;
	}

	/*
	 * Display the driver properties, database details
	 */

	public void displayDbProperties() {
		java.sql.DatabaseMetaData dm = null;
		java.sql.ResultSet rs = null;
		try {
			con = this.getConnection();
			if (con != null) {
				dm = con.getMetaData();
				System.out.println("Driver Information");
				System.out.println("\tDriver Name: " + dm.getDriverName());
				System.out
						.println("\tDriver Version: " + dm.getDriverVersion());
				System.out.println("\nDatabase Information ");
				System.out.println("\tDatabase Name: "
						+ dm.getDatabaseProductName());
				System.out.println("\tDatabase Version: "
						+ dm.getDatabaseProductVersion());
				System.out.println("Avalilable Catalogs ");
				rs = dm.getCatalogs();
				while (rs.next()) {
					System.out.println("\tcatalog: " + rs.getString(1));
				}
				rs.close();
				rs = null;
				closeConnection();
			} else
				System.out.println("Error: No active Connection");
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		dm = null;
	}

	private void closeConnection() {
		try {
			if (con != null)
				con.close();
			con = null;
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		Connect myDbTest = new Connect();
		myDbTest.displayDbProperties();
	}
}
```


----------



## 223 (19. Jul 2004)

sorry, ich sah gerade dass es extra ein JDBC forum hat!  :roll:


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2004)

ergänzung:

ich erhalte folgende fehlermeldung:

```
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at mssql.Connect.getConnection(Connect.java:37)
	at mssql.Connect.displayDbProperties(Connect.java:58)
	at mssql.Connect.main(Connect.java:98)
Error Trace in getConnection() : com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver
Error: No active Connection
```

mfg 223


----------



## nollario (19. Jul 2004)

er findet den treiber nicht, den du per 


```
Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
```
 lädst... entweder ist er nicht im classpath oder du hast dich vertippt...


----------



## 223 (20. Jul 2004)

hier ein auszug aus dem classpath:

```
...;c:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msbase.jar;
c:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\msutil.jar;
c:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC\lib\mssqlserver.jar;
```

ich sehe nirgends einen fehler! ist möglicherweise der treiber falsch?

mfg 223


----------

